# Conexion de un Rele de 5 pines



## DRAGONKING (Jun 17, 2009)

Amigos del foro que tal. la cuestión de este tema es por que me encuentro armando un proyecto que es un ventilador industrial que enciende con una LDR y el cual no puedo terminar debido a la conexión de un relevador de 5 pines ya que sinceramente no tengo nada de experiencia con un componente de estos y no encuentro diagrama alguno de la conexion del relevador, adjunto el diagrama para ver si alguien de ustedes me podría ayudar ya que encontré un tema similar a este con timer 555 pero sin solución de antemano gracias..

...... le puedo poner un Voltaje de entrada de 5v?


----------



## blackpic (Jun 17, 2009)

amigo mira en este post una respuesta que le brinde a otro compañero y espero que con esto puedas conectar tu relay
hay tienes una pequeña imagen de como lo puedes conectar......

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...itivo-encendido-apagado-luz-habitacion-18108/


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

si miras el rele con el lado de tres pines a tu frente, 

el del medio (esta un poquito mas adelantado) es el comun de lo que vayas a conmutar,

los de la izquierda y derecha de este, son los terminales de la bobina, no importa en que sentido los conectes.  

los dos de atras, (esta dos solos de un lado) son los NC(NC) y NA (NO), normal abierto y normal cerrado, esos son los contactos del rele.

a las ordenes.


----------



## DRAGONKING (Jun 22, 2009)

siento contestar tarde(problemas con el internet) les agradesco a todos por su ayuda de verdad gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 22, 2009)

solucionado?


----------



## DRAGONKING (Jun 22, 2009)

lo arme de esta manera lo de los 3 pines me quedo claro, donde surge mi duda es en lo de NC(NC) y NA (NO) que son los otros 2 pines que faltan..
cabe mencionar que lo estoy alimentando con 15v todo el circuito de esta manera cubro los 14v del BC548 y los 12v del rele no se si esto este mal pero solo cuento con una fuente de voltaje y anteriormente este proyecto hace como 3 semanas ya me habia funcionado y me lo calificaron pero no recuerdo la forma en la que lo habia conectado era en equipo y nadie supo lo que hizo y lo desarme y en estos momentos lo tengo que volver a mostrar (no se si fue obra de dios pero funcionaba) asi que quedo de esta forma sigue sin funcionar:::



gracias de nuevo


----------



## alexus (Jun 23, 2009)

es un 555 eso? que debe hacer el circuito?


----------



## DRAGONKING (Jun 23, 2009)

no eso no es un 555 es un operador amplificaciónal ua741 lo que debe de hacer el circuito es que gracias al OP-AMP y la fotoresistencia obtenemos el voltaje para que el relevador se active y cierre el circuito que hace funcionar el motoventilador, por que la fotoresistencias al iluminarce hace que la resistencia disminuya y el voltaje aunmente a la salida del OP-AMP.


----------



## alexus (Jun 23, 2009)

ok, veo que falta el diodo qeu va en contraposicion al rele!


----------



## DRAGONKING (Jun 23, 2009)

¿diodo? del ua741 se conecta el LDR, la resistencia de 1k y el transistor bc548 (cada uno con sus respectivas salidas en cada pin del ua741) y del bc548 se va al rele este se conecta una resistencia de 200 ohms y al motoventilador.

creo que es asi de lo contrario te pido que me indiques el diodo que mencionas por favor


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 23, 2009)

hola! mira...no se porque causa pero siempre para los relays se les pone un diodo...con sus patas a cada una de las patillas de la bobina (las que accionan el rele)...te recomiendo que le pongas el diodo 1N4004 que es el que mas se usa y es extremadamente economico....
te deseo suerte!
saludos!


----------



## DRAGONKING (Jun 23, 2009)

ok lo intentare con el diodo a ver que pasa

gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 23, 2009)

de nada!
suerte
saludos!


----------



## calcasla (Ene 26, 2010)

Se le colocan diodos a los relés para evitar las posibles corrientes inversas que puede generar el relé debido a su bobina, y estas corrientes inversas pueden dañar el circuito, pero con el diodo este se evita. Saludos.


----------



## juansky00024 (Feb 2, 2010)

*bueno pues yo soy un novato muy novato pero quiero compartir contigo que el rele que tengo en mis manos funciona de la siguiente manera: donde tiene las 3 patas... en las dos de las orillas pones los 12 v que es el que va a accionar la bobina y la del centro es el swich que va a hacer contacto con con alguna de las que hay en donde solo hay dos, ya sabemos que ya esta haciendo contacto con una y deja de hacerlo cuando activamos la bobina, asi que solo tienes que identificarla, por que por lo que vi en tu foto no esta conectado como funcionaria el mio, y mira que lo revise antes de comentar saludos.*


----------

